

Adobe CEO avoids a question about why its priced $1400 more in Australia - thewarrior
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaR2jR-RpYo&feature=youtu.be

======
nickelite
1\. He handled it poorly, I think he could have just answered more directly
and it wouldn't have looked bad.

2\. I don't see why people are so upset about it. Obviously the reason they
charge 1400 more is because when they put that price tag in Australia,
australians still buy it. What happened to free market?

~~~
TheLoneWolfling
What happened to the free market is that it isn't (a free market). It's
illegal in many places to reverse-engineer the .psd file format - and there
are many places where even if it's not illegal the potential lawyer costs are
so prohibitive that it may as well be.

~~~
falcolas
Adobe has made the file format available on the web, it's in the top three
results from Google.

~~~
TheLoneWolfling
> Adobe has made the file format available on the web

Good for them. Nonetheless, my point stands. In many places, it is illegal to
reverse-engineer file formats, and in many places it isn't illegal but may as
well be due to the potential costs of determining that it is legal.

(For instance, "The information in this document is furnished for
informational use only, is subject to change without notice, and should not be
construed as a commitment by Adobe Systems Incorporated. ". What happens
if/when they pull said document?)

(Also: note that them documenting their file format is _not_ the same thing as
there being no potential liability for anyone to use said info.)

